# ,  / > Icom >   IC-750 (IC-751)

## R0JF

,  !

  IC-750 (  IC-751).   -  
 L201  PLL.        4   
   "" -9.    2,54   .

  -    ?    -  2  3. 
 - (  )    .

     ?   " "   ,     .


 ,   .

----------


## R0JF

!     -,     .

  . ,   -  3 ,       ,  Lock Voltage  .   R202 7        .   . ,   -  .  .

----------


## sedoy

IC-750.          .    .

----------

